# Expressive Faces



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I swear there isn't a breed out of there with a more expressive face than a golden retriever. Even my non-dog friend has commented on how you can pretty much read what Ranger's thinking by his facial expressions. I think this is true for all goldens...and the way they use their eyebrows!

Let's post pics of all the expressions a golden can make...see if we capture the whole range of emotions.

Here's Ranger's:
Pouty - he thought we were leaving but I just wanted a pic of him so he got all excited for nothing and refused to look at me.

Deliriously happy - he came in from outside, flopped down next to my desk and gave me that look. I was a little worried about WHY he was so happy. I put in two pics cause one was a weird angle.

Thinking hard - I'm not sure what about!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! I especially liked the 3rd one!


----------



## stuck (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi people! Have been stalking the forum for a while but have not posted. But this thread is too good to pass up!  here's one of my pup Amber (9 months old now) chewing her toy with fierce determination! enjoy!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I think Enzo wants to play with Ranger! I was showing my fiance the pics and Enzo looked at the screen and started barking like crazy and wagging his tail. =)


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The boys' usual expressions


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

this is the "what do have for me?" look.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh man, I agree! Great photos by the way!

My favorite one is when I'm in the office on the computer with the baby gate up (our cat hangs out in here, it's her one free haven LOL) and Mojo will come up to the gate and look at me like... why aren't you out here, playing with me?


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

basic content and happy with life look


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

These are great photos. I too, love the way that they really 'commit' to what they are feeling. I love that when they smile you can't help but smile too.

Here are some of my favourite faces of Molson & Skoker:


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Heres a few pics of Finns expressive face

The first two are the looks he gives when he's fed up with me taking pics and the third is the look I get when he's really tired late at night and doesn't want to move and I wake him up to put him in the kitchen where he sleeps :


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

another great thread!
this picture is the face Katie makes when I ask her where the squirrels are - she kind of cocks her head to the side and does this dopey thing with her lips!


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> another great thread!
> this picture is the face Katie makes when I ask her where the squirrels are - she kind of cocks her head to the side and does this dopey thing with her lips!


Haha Finn does the thing with his lips all the time too when he hears a sudden noises or he's concentrating on a treat or something


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is one of Logan at a year old (long time ago) with Lacey just after we brought her home. His eyebrows were all crinkled up as if to say - she really isn't staying, is she?


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

One of my favorites of Cosby, along with the one in my siggy.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

*Izzy and Ted*

Here is Izzy and Teddy being their normal selves.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

This picture is Maggie's first trip to the doggy beach. You can really see the unbridled joy that only happens when you mix 1 part golden with 2 parts water...


----------



## AmandaSmelser (Mar 22, 2010)

I love this thread!!

I need to get the media cord for my cell phone so I can upload Williams really cute expression photos.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> another great thread!
> this picture is the face Katie makes when I ask her where the squirrels are - she kind of cocks her head to the side and does this dopey thing with her lips!


I love when Ranger does that! He tends to do it when I pop out unexpectedly and catch him unawares. He'll freeze from whatever he's doing and give me that look. I call it his suspicious face...

Loving these pics! How can anyone resist a golden face?


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Our3dogs said:


> Here is one of Logan at a year old (long time ago) with Lacey just after we brought her home. His eyebrows were all crinkled up as if to say - she really isn't staying, is she?


Woww.. how beautiful. I like this thread. I don't know if there is any breed with a more expressive face than a golden. (I'm not really objective. )But a golden is expressive. For " look into the soul pictures " I prefer B/W. 

1" Sweet " dog










2 "Fanatic" dog










3 " I rule the world" dog "










4 "Intelligent" dog


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Great thread! Here's Knox at five months. The way I see it, there is something uniquely "old soul" about this expression... and worshipful.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

1. Noah Laugh
2. Scout is always pretty serious
3. Noah smile because he has a chew
4 his thinking if he is about to do it face or not
5. his "what" face. I also call it Taco face as he makes this face when begging for tacos.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Multiple Expressions on Same Subject*

I love this thread. Great pictures. Here are a few of Ranger (lighter colored male retriever) and his best "girlfriend" Roxie (darker female):

I love going to the beach with my friend!! 












I think she wants my lucky star! Hrrmmpff :uhoh:











Do I HAVE to share my treats with *her too*??? 












Time to take her home now!! :wavey:


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

just re-checked this thread! Man I must say, we've all got ourselves some beautiful dogs!! Just love these pictures - seeing so many similar expressions!! amazing how looking at pictures of Goldens just makes me smile so easily!!!


----------



## jeebuss1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sabre working his magic and rubbing it in. He's pretty much a pro.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## akremi (May 19, 2010)

so i have a question, it might be a dumb one. But the very first post, the black dog...what breed was that because the person posted it talked as if it was a golden. Im just confused lol


----------

